# Induction due to maternal age? UK



## toothfairy29

Hi Ladies

I am 36+ wks pregnant and I hit 40 years old last month. When I saw the midwife at my 36 week check up she said I was referred to see the consultant for my 40 week check because of my age. Apparently in the UK it is normal to be allowed to go 2 weeks late before they induce you but she said I probably won't be allowed to go so late.

So stupidly I googled this just now and it says there is a risk of stillbirth after 40 weeks in older mums as the placenta starts to age a lot from 38 weeks. Most of the things I read are posts from women saying they were induced on their actual due date.

Now I am worried!! I haven't got an appointment through yet to see consultant but if it is on my 40 week appt and they decide to induce me I will obviously be looking at being 40+ weeks when they do it.

This has really scared me!!! Just wondered if anyone knows anything about this??


----------



## Bumpity1

I didn't know this! I turned 40 10 days ago and am 26 weeks. Actually saw a friend yesterday who had a baby last year at 46 and she asked me who my consultant was at the hospital, I said I've only seen my midwife and she said I would have a consultant due to my age its just that I haven't seen them yet. I will see what my midwife says at my 28 week check regarding consultant care and not being allowed over due date. My friend did have an elective cesarean due to the fear of a still birth due to her age and the fact her earlier 2 babies were both assisted deliveries. I wonder whether different hospitals have different guidelines? Keep us posted to what they say to you!


----------



## toothfairy29

I will do! I posted this on 3rd tri also and have had a few replies. Seems diff areas and docs have diff ideas!


----------



## maybethisit

Same policy in our area - I was 40 when dd was born and I was terribly worried about this when I found out about it. I also wasn't keen on being induced, but felt that it was definitely better than my anxieties about the increased risk. One thing to remember is that although the statistics are real, the actual risk for you personally is still low, especially if you have no other risk factors. We ended up being induced 2 weeks early due to P.E. anyway in the end! I'd talk to the midwife about your concerns if I were you and see if you can have your appointment brought forwards a bit if you are really worried; I think I also asked about extra monitoring etc to keep an eye on how the baby was doing towards the end? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi Ladies I though I would just update you as I had to see consultant today at 37 weeks as midwife thought baby was oblique. Whilst I was there I asked about the 40 week appt as I am 40 years old. He said I would not need it as I had a growth scan at 34 weeks and had a mini scan today to check for position. I asked about the risk of placenta failure in over 40s. He said there is a slightly increased risk but that this is not something that happens suddenly overnight! It takes several weeks of degeneration which result in the baby not growing. In my case baby was good size at 34 and todays scan. Placenta would have been showing signs of calcification and shrinking even at 34 weeks and that the amount of amniotic fluid would have been reducing from this point too. So from his point of view as all is measuring and showing that baby is growing and thriving, good movements etc this is a sign placenta is still doing well!

I hope this makes sense and is maybe some reassurance to those in similar positions even if you haven't had extra scan.


----------



## SharonF

Thank you for that. I am 41 and am under consultant care due to problems (me not baby) in my last pregnancy. She said that I would be offered induction at 40 weeks due to my age. I'm not keen and having read around it seems that we can request extra monitoring, possibly daily scans to check on the placenta and growth. It's reassuring to hear that it is a gradual not sudden process which we would have warning for and time to make informed decisions. I'd rather avoid induction where at all possible due to the risk of needing further interventions, which is apparently more common.


----------



## birth guru

toothfairy29 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am 36+ wks pregnant and I hit 40 years old last month. When I saw the midwife at my 36 week check up she said I was referred to see the consultant for my 40 week check because of my age. Apparently in the UK it is normal to be allowed to go 2 weeks late before they induce you but she said I probably won't be allowed to go so late.
> 
> So stupidly I googled this just now and it says there is a risk of stillbirth after 40 weeks in older mums as the placenta starts to age a lot from 38 weeks. Most of the things I read are posts from women saying they were induced on their actual due date.
> 
> Now I am worried!! I haven't got an appointment through yet to see consultant but if it is on my 40 week appt and they decide to induce me I will obviously be looking at being 40+ weeks when they do it.
> 
> This has really scared me!!! Just wondered if anyone knows anything about this??

Start getting acupuncture now to help prepare your body for possible induction. Sperm has prostaglandins in it to help ripen the cervix-so .you know what to do. Walk, walk, walk every day. And some midwives suggest using evening primrose oil on the cervix to ripen You can look it up on the web at Midwifery Today.


----------



## Halle71

Thanks Toothfairy. I'm 41 and was worried about this as well. I had a scan at 37 weeks because they thought my baby was transverse and baby was the right size, blood flow etc was good so now I'm reassured that they won't induce me too soon after my due date and I won't have seen my midwife from 36 weeks until my due date so haven't been able to ask any questions. Thanks!!


----------



## beetroot

I'm 42 and had a homebirth at 40+12, so definitely not the policy in our area. I was getting worried that the baby wasn't coming out, though!:haha: At no point during my pregnancy was I considered high risk at all!

Good luck everyone!:flower:


----------

